# Puppy deposit in Northern Ca



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, so I have an odd question. I am not sure if this allowed and if it is not then that is no problem at all. 
Recently my husband and I put a deposit down on a puppy from TrueHaus kennels. After, farther information and research we decided to switch breeders due to the high drive of the dogs and a few other reasons we have learned about their dogs. (Great dogs and wonderful breeders just not the right fit for us) As we all know breeders do not refund deposits which I completely understand why. 
So my question is... Is it ok to sell our deposit to someone else who may want our spot in line? and if it is ok would anyone be interested in buying it from us? if not we will just chuck it as a loss. They did offer to hold our deposit for a year or so but I don't think we will be ready for another dog by then.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I doubt the breeder would allow that.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can't sell it but they might refund it if you find someone else to refer to them and explain why. A breeder doesn't want to sell a high drive dog to someone who isn't prepared for one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on the contract you signed if you have any ground to stand on. If I were a breeder I would stick to the contract. Why bother otherwise?


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Depends on the contract you signed if you have any ground to stand on. If I were a breeder I would stick to the contract. Why bother otherwise?


I never signed the puppy contract. I only signed a deposit slip. It makes sense they don't refund deposit and I don't think they should refund mine. I just was trying to find out if there's another way I could make use of the money lost. 300$ is always useful. Ha. But if that's unheard then it is what it is.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Isn't it worth making your case. I wonder... if they have high demand they might be receptive to someone who was honest with them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That would be between you and the breeder... They may already have a list of folks waiting for a puppy, folks moving up when you dropped out. If you have a friend or relative that is interested, that might be a possibility but something only the breeder can answer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Then have an honest conversation with the breeder and see what you can salvage.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Definitely talk with the breeder about your concerns.. You never know and it is not unheard of for some of the good breeders to refund a deposit.. Especially if it's not the right match or something changes in ones life..


----------

